# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Crazy drive from Mobay to Treasure Beach

## mjc12771

I was stunned at how bad the roads actually are but that is not the scariest thing that happened. About 5 minutes past Whitehouse there are a couple of cars stopped and as we pull up a guy is bleeding and coughing up blood and they are trying to load him into a van. Our driver asks what is going on and learn person was shot and truck stolen. This was on the main road from Whitehouse to Black River. The shooting occurred minutes before we got there. Victim was moving extermities but still did not look good. Driver said was quicker to have car take to Black River then wait for ambulance. Just could not believe it. Driver made sure to tell us wed be safe in TB and tourist are not targeted.

----------


## SVW

You are making me rethink my plans to continue coming to JA.  I love the place but crazy things going on!

----------

